#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Гелуг >  > > >  >  >  Изготовление цаца

## Yeshe_Damo

Может ли кто-нибудь (прежде всего из обитателей постсоветского пространства) поделиться практическим опытом изготовления цаца (в общем контексте или в рамках нендро гелуг)? Где брали формы, какие использовали материалы, как раздавали изготовленные изображения?

Пока на эту тему написал во французскую Наланду, но отвечающий за формы для цаца тамошний монах пока в Индии и ответит не раньше января.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (20.12.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

А готовые трудно найти? Есть цаца воды земли ветра. Вы поднимаете форму навстречу ветру и она наполняется воздухом и получается тысяча будд из ветра. Также с водой, землей. Также глиной если для сохранения. По 100 000 делают для накопления собрания заслуг добродетелей. Перед долгим ретритом желательно очень сделать нендро по цаца.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (20.12.2010)

----------


## Yeshe_Damo

> Перед долгим ретритом желательно очень сделать нендро по цаца.





> А готовые трудно найти?


Так про то и вопрос, лол  :Smilie:  

Из известного мне - готовые формы для цаца можно добыть:

1) Во французской Наланде - заказать силиконовые, там большой ассортимент и хорошая студия по их изготовлению. Сейчас, собственно, и отрабатываю этот вариант, но интересны и альтернативы.

2) В паре интернет- лавочек можно заказать псевдо-антикварные металлические формы, но металл - не самое удобное.




> Также глиной если для сохранения.


Глина не самый лучший вариант, т.к. для полной сохранности нужен обжиг (затеваться с которым дело, конечно, благородное, но не самое быстрое). 

В FPMT, где Лама Сопа Ринпоче активно поощряет изготовление цаца, используются разные быстрозастывающие материалы (и строительные, и для лепки), но в соответствующих инструкциях перечислены материалы с Запада, а не с постсоветских просторов - вот и узнаю, вдруг кому-то уже довелось пользоваться каким-то хорошим материалом, который не нуждался бы в обжиге и при этом не трескался при засыхании (что происходит со многими пластическими массами).

----------


## Legba

Извините, ответ скорее технологический, чем про цаца.
Вы можете - взять нравящееся вам изображение.
Сами снять с него силиконовую форму.
Прессовать из самоотвердевающего пластика.
Если не-олдскульность Вас не пугает - за материалами сюда:
Lasso.ru

----------

Yeshe_Damo (22.12.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (22.12.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> 1) Во французской Наланде - заказать силиконовые, там большой ассортимент и хорошая студия по их изготовлению. Сейчас, собственно, и отрабатываю этот вариант, но интересны и альтернативы.


Сделайте форму сами. Силикон для отливок есть в продаже. Всего 500 руб стоит.

----------

Yeshe_Damo (22.12.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Здесь есть о ца-ца и изготовлении (но на английском):
http://www.tsatsastudio.org/practice.htm

----------


## Yeshe_Damo

> Здесь есть о ца-ца и изготовлении (но на английском):
> http://www.tsatsastudio.org/practice.htm


Да, я с них и вышел на Наланду  :Smilie:  У FPMT есть два довольно обстоятельных буклета по поводу изготовления цаца, ритуала, благословения и т.п. Но практическая сторона, к счастью или к сожалению, отличается.

Чего уж там, как появится практический опыт, обещаю поделиться.

----------

Legba (31.12.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (31.12.2010)

----------


## Yeshe_Damo

Кстати, на тему нендро гелуг в целом, переводик: Тубтен Чодрон - Предварительные практики

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (07.01.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Забульбенили ролик чисто по технологии лепки ца-ца из глины




Не совсем олдскул, но тем не менее не литье из гипса  :Smilie:

----------

Дмитрий Аверьянов (01.05.2012), Дхармананда (29.05.2013), Мага (07.05.2013), Пема Дролкар (03.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (01.05.2012)

----------


## Вантус

Помню-помню, делал цаца для ступ в Элисте. Цаца вынимать из формы - это еще фигня, самое сложное - вынимать бумпу ступы из формы.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

После пары сотен - никаких проблем  :Smilie:

----------


## Вантус

> После пары сотен - никаких проблем


Все равно они зело тяжелы и прилипают порой так, что их только ломом.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Еще один пользительный ролик (вернее серия из 24 про строительство ступы), которые очень помогли для понимания как оно на самом деле делается

----------


## Нико

Да в Элисте найдёте формы.

----------


## Мага

Практика изготовления цаца входит в нендро. Подскажите, кто знает, нужно ли отдельное разрешение от учителя ее делать или достаточно разрешения делать нендро? :Smilie:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Ну по меньшей мере вам должны разъяснить как ее делать  :Smilie:  Второй момент, если учитель сказал делать нендро, то вероятно он сказал что конкретно нужно делать и дал необходимые наставления и посвящения.

----------

Мага (03.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (30.05.2013)

----------


## Мага

> Ну по меньшей мере вам должны разъяснить как ее делать Второй момент, если учитель сказал делать нендро, то вероятно он сказал что конкретно нужно делать и дал необходимые наставления и посвящения.


Текст практики у меня есть. Думаю, начать могу, опираясь только на него.

А посвящения - да, есть. Но раньше я спрашивала у учителя только про основные практики нендро - их делать разрешил, посвящения дал - делаю. А цаца я не собиралась начинать делать, а сейчас вот появилась возможность. Вопрос в том, можно ли их делать в ожидании разрешения, как можно делать к примеру Прибежище,  или это такая практика, что лучше подождать и спросить у учителя лично.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вопрос в том, можно ли их делать в ожидании разрешения, как можно делать к примеру Прибежище,  или это такая практика, что лучше подождать и спросить у учителя лично.


Делайте. Или будете разрешение поставить подношения на алтарь - также испрашивать? Но с мануалами лучше конечно ознакомиться, чтобы не напортачить. Для этого учитель не всегда нужен

----------

Мага (03.06.2013)

----------


## Мага

> Делайте. Или будете разрешение поставить подношения на алтарь - также испрашивать?


Честно говоря, я спрашивала про подношения на алтарь :Smilie: ))

----------

Артем Тараненко (04.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (03.06.2013)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

И еще заранее подумайте куда Вы будете девать эту кучу священных изображений  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (04.06.2013)

----------

